# scarf!



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

This is a really interesting scarf to make, and all you do is knit.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that color mix. Would love to know the name of the yarn and by who. Those are the GD's two favorite colors and I haven't done one of these new trendy scarves yet....


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

Potato chip scarf - I've seen this pattern quite a few times recently.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

that scarf was Ondas color no,74 
maybe look under Katia ondas it might be there (the pattern)
at the yarn shop I go to it was just called 'one ball makes one scarf'
Trudy


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

This one was so easy, cast on 8sts. and just knit until the ball is gone. it's different from a spiral or potato chip.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

I keep seeing this scarf pattern too. I keep hearing and reading it is easy to knit. It is just beautiful! Does it work up fast? Is that a type of ribbon yarn I keep hearimg about? Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I could do these in an evening. Off to look for the yarn.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

it's like a net ribbon yarn


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

beautiful work beautiful colours


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

That is just beautiful.


----------



## crazyjane (Oct 16, 2011)

I've just finished my 5th one for Christmas. It's called Katia Ondas. Written in 5 language and on line www.katia.eu. suggest if your going to do it you use wooden needles that way it won't slip off . I started with metal needles and had to rip it back because it was so hard to find the stitches . I was told that the manufacturer does not ship the varigated colors to the U S. I tried getting the varigated yarn, but will have to order it from the UK. Hope you enjoy it


----------



## firefly (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm just making one for my daughter in a raspberry color.


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have the pattern for this scarf, but have no clue how to turn the work and knit back and not have a hole. Whats the secret? New knitter


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

crazyjane said:


> I've just finished my 5th one for Christmas. It's called Katia Ondas. Written in 5 language and on line www.katia.eu. suggest if your going to do it you use wooden needles that way it won't slip off . I started with metal needles and had to rip it back because it was so hard to find the stitches . I was told that the manufacturer does not ship the varigated colors to the U S. I tried getting the varigated yarn, but will have to order it from the UK. Hope you enjoy it


we have all kinds of variegated colours in Canada-we call 'em Ruffle Scarves


----------



## firefly (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm probably not very good at explaining as I'm a relatively new knitter. My instructor said to use 7 stitches. I have trouble working with it as the fabric doesn't want to lie flat. Make a stitch using the space on the left side as the fabric lays flat. 

Sorry for the poor directions.


----------



## firefly (Dec 3, 2011)

How do you get the material to lie flat?


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

firefly said:


> How do you get the material to lie flat?


you can wrap it around an empty or near empty paper towel roll..but it does take patience to knit with this kind of yarn-not really ribbon-more like mesh--6 stitches is plenty-you are always skipping a hole-hope this helps


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Do you mean increase?


----------



## firefly (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks, great suggestion, never thought of that.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

looks like fun,it's on my list.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

I have knit about 40 of these scarfs, at first it was very slow stitches slipped off needles and were very hard to pick up again. The needles where too long and awkward so I changed to a short circular needle,knitting back and forth and was able to knit one in one and a half hours. The wool I used was STYLECRAFT RUFFLES one ball one scarf.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

I have knit about 40 of these scarfs,very tricky to begin with. My needles were too long and awkward, stitches kept slipping off and were quite hard to pick up again. I changed to a short circular needle and knit back and forth, I think the first ones took about 2.5hrs to knit eventually I could knit one in 1.5 hrs. The yarn I used was STYLECRAFT RUFFLES 1 ball 1 scarf.


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

That is that new ribbon yarn. If you go to Red Heart and look up "Sashay" it has a video showing how easy it is to do. Several other companies make a similar one. Unfortunately, only the expensive or should I say more expensive are available. The Sashay is out of stock and back ordered everywhere. I want to make one, but I really don't want to spend more than the 4.99 for Sashay. Call me cheap, but I don't want to experiment on 18 dollar stuff!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Urith said:


> it's like a net ribbon yarn


Thank you for sharing what the yarn is you used. I will HAVE to look for it. Thank you Urith. ;0)

Also, thank you all for your input as to what brands of yarn to use, as well as, working the pattern. THANK YOU ALL!


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

I love these scarves, could you tell me where to get the pattern please xx


----------



## firefly (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for your suggestions. I'm definately going to try the round needles as it sounds a lot easier.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I have used Flora and it is not easy to knit but the colors are lovely, I cast on 5 sttiches.


----------



## firefly (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. The owner of the yarn shop I buy from suggested 7 stitches. I wonder what the difference in appearance would be from 7 to 5 stitches. I'm currently doing one for my daughter as a gift but will also be making one for myself next month. I would like to try the 5 stitches.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice color, nice work!


----------



## Tabby123 (Nov 27, 2011)

Love it! The color scheme is great. Just might have to give this a try!


----------



## Lisa in TX (Aug 10, 2011)

I just love the colors!


----------



## Gmommie6 (Oct 7, 2011)

I just finished 4 of these. Fast quick and inexpensive gift.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

crazyjane said:


> I've just finished my 5th one for Christmas. It's called Katia Ondas. Written in 5 language and on line www.katia.eu. suggest if your going to do it you use wooden needles that way it won't slip off . I started with metal needles and had to rip it back because it was so hard to find the stitches . I was told that the manufacturer does not ship the varigated colors to the U S. I tried getting the varigated yarn, but will have to order it from the UK. Hope you enjoy it


Hi Jane, not sure where you live but we have had this yarn in Canada for quite awhile now, in all colours and combination of colours. It is so simple to make and you can make it any width you like. I prefer the narrower (4-6 stitches) because there is a lot of volume in this yarn when you pull it out. And I agree with you, bamboo rather than metal. The Canadian dollar is just slightly lower than the American dollar right now so it is easy to figure out the cost. I pay about $11-$15 depending on where I purchase the wool. If you would like me to send you the names of a couple of wool shops here in Toronto I would be happy to do so.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

very pretty love it!


----------



## cleosmum (Feb 21, 2011)

Urith...have made 20 of these to sell at craft fairs along with many other kinds..only came home yesterday with 2...so easy and fast to make up...Even made 3 for me..Hurray!!!Oh I see you are in Richmond...I am here on Vancouver Island...we are neighbours!!


----------



## firefly (Dec 3, 2011)

I bought it at our local yarn shop in upstate NY. Joie de Vie, $14.00. I think it will make a nice xmas gift


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that color mix. Would love to know the name of the yarn and by who. Those are the GD's two favorite colors and I haven't done one of these new trendy scarves yet....


Good luck finding the yarn!! I finally found a yarn shop in Toronto (on-line), placed my order, and middle of the next week was notified my choices were out of stock and they refunded my payment. Would much rather have had the yarn!!! WEBS has it in plain colors, but our friends to the north seem to be keeping the "good stuff" for themselves! (That was tongue-in-cheek, just kidding all you Canadian knitters, love and admire all of your contributions to KP!).


----------



## firefly (Dec 3, 2011)

Plymouth Yarn www.plymouthyarn.com Made in turkey.


----------



## Gmommie6 (Oct 7, 2011)

http://www.JimmyBeansWool.com/knitting/yarn/
I found it at this website. Ordered and got the yarn quickly. There seems to be more of stock but several are available.


----------



## firefly (Dec 3, 2011)

This site is telling me that access is denied.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

lvchocl8nknitting said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that color mix. Would love to know the name of the yarn and by who. Those are the GD's two favorite colors and I haven't done one of these new trendy scarves yet....
> ...


No offense taken and yes, this yarn is so popular that it flies off the shelves up here. We have been knitting with it now for 2 years or more and I would have thought that the hoopla would have settled by now but not the case. However, we have a lot of yarn shops up here and I know of two shops that I frequent that would order it in for you and then ship it to you. It may take a little longer but you would get it.


----------



## kapow (Nov 5, 2011)

For those in the US there are a few different yarns you can buy, but be prepared for a backorder because the scarf and the yarn are VERY popular. Here are the yarns I have used: Red Heart Sashshay, Starbella & Sundance Frill. I was able to order Sundance Frill at Herrschner's for $3.99/skein. You only need 1 skein. Here's the link for a Youtube video by Starabella showing how to knit the scarf: 




Red Heart Sashay has a you tube video too, but they are all knit the same way.


----------



## bearland53 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've made over 60 of these scarves in the past month - selling them at craft fairs - all sold out


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

I am in the process of knitting one of these scarfs using katia trenia. Didn't have wooden needles, WalMart doesn't have them. A nice lady showed me small rowel rods approx the right diameter and told me to sharpen them like a pencil. It worked. Now I have my needles. Have frogged about 6 times because the ribbon keeps twisting. So finally I have rolled the yarn on to a toilet paper roll. Will try again. Hope this time it works!!


----------



## beadlady (Mar 18, 2011)

Again I need advice I have a patttern but am confused about the turning, are you just going back and forth so it stacks like ruffle on ruffle or graduated rows of ruffles or or are you somehow runing so it goes back and forth? I have watched the video but it is vague in that area, please help as i sit here with yarn in hand


----------



## amry767 (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow, pretty


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for the information! Beautiful scarf and yarn.


crazyjane said:


> I've just finished my 5th one for Christmas. It's called Katia Ondas. Written in 5 language and on line www.katia.eu. suggest if your going to do it you use wooden needles that way it won't slip off . I started with metal needles and had to rip it back because it was so hard to find the stitches . I was told that the manufacturer does not ship the varigated colors to the U S. I tried getting the varigated yarn, but will have to order it from the UK. Hope you enjoy it


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

You knit it just like a normal wool. If you have 5 stitches on your needle, you knit those 5 stitches and then turn and go back again and continue back and forth until the yarn runs out.
Make sure that as you knit each stitch, that your yarn is not to thin - take at least 1/4 inch of the edge, so that each stitch is sturdy. Hope I have explained myself properly.


----------



## beadlady (Mar 18, 2011)

I understand the knitting you get to the end of the row then whats, is there a method to the turn that makes it look more like a back and forth ruffle verses one ruffle stacked on top of the next?


----------



## MissyT05 (Mar 27, 2011)

beadlady said:


> Again I need advice I have a patttern but am confused about the turning, are you just going back and forth so it stacks like ruffle on ruffle or graduated rows of ruffles or or are you somehow runing so it goes back and forth? I have watched the video but it is vague in that area, please help as i sit here with yarn in hand


I find that I need to turn the needle the same way each row, that way the ruffles twist nicely. (knit across the row, turn needle to knit again always in the same direction) Unfortunately, the yarn also twists and can become bothersome. I put an elastic band around the ball and allow it to untwist several times as I work. That way it doesn't twist on itself. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh how cute is that, Great job, love the colours. too


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

This is a very easy scarf to do; it looks hard, but isn't; you only knit into the top row of "holes". It goes fast, because you can use 5, 7, etc....stitches as you wish. When those stitches are done, you turn your work as at any other time, picture "wrapping" a wide ribbon around a pole; that's what it is. good luck, and the rest of ya give it a try!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

wonder if they have a crochet pattern for this one.....


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

firefly said:


> I bought it at our local yarn shop in upstate NY. Joie de Vie, $14.00. I think it will make a nice xmas gift


Up here in Canada-Bernat Sashay can be bought for 5.99 at our Wal-Marts-yes the dollar is different BUT paying 12-14 $ for Katia and the like is much worse(they were the originators)thanks to Bernat for affordability and variety.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I agree with fewer sts. Mine is only 5 sts CO. It is long and my daughter makes a loop in the center and pulls the ends through.
So easy, yes it looks harder than it is. You just cast on and knit. Mine is black and grey. I knit 10 rows with the black on the top then at the end of the row I flipped the mesh yarn and knit 10 rows with the grey. etc until I got to the end of the ball.

They are great. I was lucky I found a bag of the yarn in AC MOore for $6.99, 1/2 off coupon and I have 4 balls of the yarn. It does seem to be sold out here in CT.
A lady in Joanns last week bought trim lace to use. She said it worked out nicely for a scarf.
Linda


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> wonder if they have a crochet pattern for this one.....


Yes they do. Got to katia yarn site and you will find the video.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > wonder if they have a crochet pattern for this one.....
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## cleosmum (Feb 21, 2011)

When I did my scarves i measured approxb 1 inch from the left hand needle to the next hole in lace to wrap the needle ...with me it was about the length of my left thumb nail this gave me a very dense ruffled scarve..Hope this helps.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Me too, I just sold 40 at one event.


bearland53 said:


> I've made over 60 of these scarves in the past month - selling them at craft fairs - all sold out


----------



## mstrobs (Dec 4, 2011)

That's a great hint the same thing happened to me. I used plastic needles and that worked as well.


----------



## csbstar (Feb 1, 2011)

Love it! Beautiful color!


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Me too, I just sold 40 at one event.
> 
> 
> bearland53 said:
> ...


If you don't mind me asking, what price did you sell them for?


----------



## firefly (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes, go back and forth. They do stack on each other. Hope this helps.


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I really wasn't quite sure what price to charge. The non-metallic I sold for $18 and the metallic I sold for $20. I could have gotten more, but I didn't want to be greedy, plus some of the mesh yarns weren't costly, and yet some were, so they kind of balanced themselves. I wonder what bearland sold hers for?? Perhaps she's answered that on this thread, I'll have to check.


Urith said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Me too, I just sold 40 at one event.
> ...


----------



## sgraves (Jun 13, 2011)

These are fun to knit. I have nine knit already and have a few more to do. Six stitches in total on a size 4-6 needle. The larger the size the longer it is.

Shirley


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> I really wasn't quite sure what price to charge. The non-metallic I sold for $18 and the metallic I sold for $20. I could have gotten more, but I didn't want to be greedy, plus some of the mesh yarns weren't costly, and yet some were, so they kind of balanced themselves. I wonder what bearland sold hers for?? Perhaps she's answered that on this thread, I'll have to check.
> 
> 
> Urith said:
> ...


I bought the yarn for $9.99 the pattern of course came with it, plus I got a lesson on how to do it.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I find that all of the manufacturer's charge differently, they're not in sync with each other, but that's probably because of the different types of yarn used, plus the size of the holes, plus the width from hole to metallic being different sizes. Are you going to sell yours?


Urith said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > I really wasn't quite sure what price to charge. The non-metallic I sold for $18 and the metallic I sold for $20. I could have gotten more, but I didn't want to be greedy, plus some of the mesh yarns weren't costly, and yet some were, so they kind of balanced themselves. I wonder what bearland sold hers for?? Perhaps she's answered that on this thread, I'll have to check.
> ...


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Very nice! I love these ruffle yarns. Berroco just introduced a new lacey looking ruffle scarf yarn called Lacey. I waited too long to order it and it's out of stock! I keep checking back, but it hasn't yet been restocked.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

somewhere i saw a tutorial on these - maybe look on utube?

once you saw and understood what they were doing it didn't look too difficult.

sam


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

Lovely colours. I've just made a few and agree the wool is a pain to knit with. I used Katia Ondas and Ondas Lux.


----------



## cashck (Jun 7, 2011)

If anyone one has a store called A.C. Moore, they have starbella yarn and now a new yarn that has beads in it but it knits up the same way


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

are you in the US?
none in Richmond B. C., as far as I know.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Urith said:


> This is a really interesting scarf to make, and all you do is knit.


Beautiful scarf and I love your avatar of the kitty peeking over the fence. Is the kitty yours? What a great photo op.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Urith said:
> 
> 
> > This is a really interesting scarf to make, and all you do is knit.
> ...


that's our Dudley, on the sock site you can see him, wearing his sweater


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

kapow said:


> For those in the US there are a few different yarns you can buy, but be prepared for a backorder because the scarf and the yarn are VERY popular. Here are the yarns I have used: Red Heart Sashshay, Starbella & Sundance Frill. I was able to order Sundance Frill at Herrschner's for $3.99/skein. You only need 1 skein. Here's the link for a Youtube video by Starabella showing how to knit the scarf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the You-Tube demo it looked like she was knitting into the 3rd hole? Meaning she skipped two holes and knitted the third?


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

meaning you miss about a 11/2


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

inches


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Urith said:


> meaning you miss about a 11/2


Okay, thanks. Sounds like this yarn is scarce but will give it a try. As everyone says who has made them, they make great and fast Xmas gifts.


----------



## charliz (May 17, 2011)

Very pretty. I am having fun with this yarn also.


----------



## CindyMac (Feb 27, 2011)

What yarn are you using? I saw a pattern using Red Heart Sashay but now I can't find the yarn! Joann is out of every color and the Red Heart website lists ever color as backordered until after the first of the year. Curious if there's something else I can use.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

katia ondas, I hope my yarn shop still has some, I have two more to make, my daughter and grand daughter, and they both want purplely


----------



## weteach4ulinda (Oct 16, 2011)

I have looked everywhere for this yarn in any color! I went to Hobby Lobby and Michael's so far in two states. Where do you get it? Do I have to order it? If so, where? Linda


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

I hope some one can help you, I just go to my local 'little' yarn and craft shop.


----------



## sall42 (Dec 4, 2011)

love those ruffle scarves


----------



## Select7777 (Oct 30, 2011)

You can get the yarn at AcMoore. It's called Starbella. I made 20 for Christmas gifts. Wish I knew how to post. Some of the colors are just so beautiful. You can also crochet them.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

I crocheted two ( and I am not a regular crochet person)..it went well, I just made two rows on one, and three on the other one; but everyone seems to like the fuller knitted ones best.



Phoenix said:


> wonder if they have a crochet pattern for this one.....


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Select7777 said:


> You can get the yarn at AcMoore. It's called Starbella. I made 20 for Christmas gifts. Wish I knew how to post. Some of the colors are just so beautiful. You can also crochet them.


try: www.diamondyarn.com/d/yarn/8-ondasPolar yarn by Katia
composition 100% Acrylic weight Polar type Fancy, Scarf needle size 8mm length 30m ball weight 100g

download shade card (PDF)


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

Beadlady: I think, if I am understanding you right, that you are asking about the turning of the needle, not the yarn. If so, think garter stitch. That's what most of them are; however, IF you want all the ruffles to be on one side, then you would do stockinette.
There are many variations of this "yarn"; which is more like netting, than yarn. Having said that, some of it has really large holes, and some is more like net. On the ones that have really large holes, you knit in the top row of holes OnLy, and the "net" ones, you just StAb your needle in. The more costly ones are of course, prettier. 
I hope that this helps. 
oh, and there is a lot of this yarn on ebay; also, look closely at your craft stores, if you don't, you will miss it unless you know what you are looking for.



beadlady said:


> I understand the knitting you get to the end of the row then whats, is there a method to the turn that makes it look more like a back and forth ruffle verses one ruffle stacked on top of the next?


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

On the "net" ones, do you stab your needle in the top holes like you would on the ones with large holes?


funthreads623 said:


> Beadlady: I think, if I am understanding you right, that you are asking about the turning of the needle, not the yarn. If so, think garter stitch. That's what most of them are; however, IF you want all the ruffles to be on one side, then you would do stockinette.
> There are many variations of this "yarn"; which is more like netting, than yarn. Having said that, some of it has really large holes, and some is more like net. On the ones that have really large holes, you knit in the top row of holes OnLy, and the "net" ones, you just StAb your needle in. The more costly ones are of course, prettier.
> I hope that this helps.
> oh, and there is a lot of this yarn on ebay; also, look closely at your craft stores, if you don't, you will miss it unless you know what you are looking for.
> ...


----------



## MissyT05 (Mar 27, 2011)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> I find that all of the manufacturer's charge differently, they're not in sync with each other, but that's probably because of the different types of yarn used, plus the size of the holes, plus the width from hole to metallic being different sizes. Are you going to sell yours?
> 
> 
> Urith said:
> ...


I've been selling them for $30 and no one has questioned the price.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Hobby Lobby has lots of skeins by Yarn Bee called CHRYSALIS. The price I paid was $6.99. I guess I don't have salesmanship this past Sat. I was in a craft show I couldn't sell one for $12.


----------



## weteach4ulinda (Oct 16, 2011)

We do not have an ACMoore store. I have never heard of it. I will try a search to find one. Thanks for your info.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I have been using red Heart Sashay and you only cast on 6 stitches. They really are so easy, you can do one in a long afternoon or 2 evenings. I will try to get a picture posted.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes Please post a picture


----------



## Lijnet (Oct 7, 2011)

The 'youtube' videos are great - you can opt to knit two or three spaces apart and I used 6 stitches with 5.5mm needles. 

I'm old-fashioned enough to have only metal & plastic needles so when putting the knitting down for any length of time, I threaded a 'pin-type' stitch holder through the stitches to ensure they wouldn't slide off the needle. I learnt the hard way about stitches sliding off needles and not being able to pick them up again because of the confusion with the lace of the scarf! lol


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Is the $30 for both with and without metallic?


MissyT05 said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > I find that all of the manufacturer's charge differently, they're not in sync with each other, but that's probably because of the different types of yarn used, plus the size of the holes, plus the width from hole to metallic being different sizes. Are you going to sell yours?
> ...


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I've been using a cork from a wine bottle to hold the stitches in, however, your 'pin-type' stitch holder is much better because the mesh yarn can slip off the other end. Thanks for the heads up.


 Lijnet said:


> The 'youtube' videos are great - you can opt to knit two or three spaces apart and I used 6 stitches with 5.5mm needles.
> 
> I'm old-fashioned enough to have only metal & plastic needles so when putting the knitting down for any length of time, I threaded a 'pin-type' stitch holder through the stitches to ensure they wouldn't slide off the needle. I learnt the hard way about stitches sliding off needles and not being able to pick them up again because of the confusion with the lace of the scarf! lol


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Grandmann, I've purchased many from Hobby Lobby and have sold them, however, I find the ones with metallic on them sell much faster, which Hobby Lobby doesn't offer the metallic ones, however you do pay more for the metallic mesh yarn.


grandmann said:


> Hobby Lobby has lots of skeins by Yarn Bee called CHRYSALIS. The price I paid was $6.99. I guess I don't have salesmanship this past Sat. I was in a craft show I couldn't sell one for $12.


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

This is a regular at our knitting group, love the colour.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Urith said:


> katia ondas, I hope my yarn shop still has some, I have two more to make, my daughter and grand daughter, and they both want purplely


I went and got my two ball's of katia ondas yarn, they have a lot of it in stock, and had the color's I needed, so I'm happy, now to get them done.


----------



## MissyT05 (Mar 27, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Hobby Lobby has lots of skeins by Yarn Bee called CHRYSALIS. The price I paid was $6.99. I guess I don't have salesmanship this past Sat. I was in a craft show I couldn't sell one for $12.


Perhaps your price is too low. I make shawls and couldn't sell them at $40. I put the price up to $60 and have no problem selling now. People are looking for quality. Pricing too low tells them your product is 'home made', not 'hand made'. If you don't value your craft and time, they won't either.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Now that's the way to look at it, I never thought of that, I price way to low, I'll take care of that, for sure.
Thank's for the good advice.
Trudy


----------



## MissyT05 (Mar 27, 2011)

Urith said:


> Now that's the way to look at it, I never thought of that, I price way to low, I'll take care of that, for sure.
> Thank's for the good advice.
> Trudy


Trust me, it works. It's hard to find the right price so you may have to go up and down. Offering an incentive is good too. If they can't decide, offer to discount the second one. I also do jewelry and give a pair of earrings with each necklace without advertising it. People love a gift.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

MissyTO5
I think I was at the wrong craft show, it was connected with our Church. I walked around looking at other crafters scarfs which was merely all knitted scarfs. They were selling their scarfs for $5. I had one woman who really appreciated my knitting. The lady next to me was trying to sell her knitted scarfs but she wasn't interested. I told her I couldn't sell my scarfs for $5 and she said my asking price for $12 was very reasonabe for what I made. She bought a bow tie scarf and a lace one.


----------



## Tabby123 (Nov 27, 2011)

I never thought of that either. I made some pompom scarfs for my stepdaughter to sell to some of her coworkers but I priced them low cause of who they were. Guess I should raise the price for others!!!


----------



## MissyT05 (Mar 27, 2011)

grandmann said:


> MissyTO5
> I think I was at the wrong craft show, it was connected with our Church. I walked around looking at other crafters scarfs which was merely all knitted scarfs. They were selling their scarfs for $5. I had one woman who really appreciated my knitting. The lady next to me was trying to sell her knitted scarfs but she wasn't interested. I told her I couldn't sell my scarfs for $5 and she said my asking price for $12 was very reasonabe for what I made. She bought a bow tie scarf and a lace one.


I agree. That sounds more like a church bazaar. The quality of yarn tends to be poor as well. That's the only way they can sell that cheaply.


----------



## MissyT05 (Mar 27, 2011)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Is the $30 for both with and without metallic?
> 
> 
> MissyT05 said:
> ...


I have sold only 1 metallic as I haven't been able to get the yarn. It's back-ordered everywhere I look. I charged $25 for that one because it was considerably shorter. The yarn price was 50 cents higher. Some of the yarn is 16 yards, other 33 yards. The metallic was 16.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

When you get only 16 yards, I find you have to use two skeins.


MissyT05 said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Is the $30 for both with and without metallic?
> ...


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

I know this is crazy as my 'seasonable sweatshop' is closed but this is intriguing. Does anyone know if the yarn, or a similar type is available in you average local store? And does the scarf have a name?


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> When you get only 16 yards, I find you have to use two skeins.[quote=MissyT05
> 
> With the smaller skeins of yarn (the metallic yarn) that ony has 16 yards, how would one add the second skein to make a longer scarf?


----------



## MissyT05 (Mar 27, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > When you get only 16 yards, I find you have to use two skeins.
> ...


----------



## atsrks (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm on my second and have 3 balls waiting. This is the easiet piece I've ever done and encourage all to try. If you find a knot along the way, ignore it! Just keep on knitting - you're the only one who'll know - Alice


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you Missy for your reply. I'm doing a "copy and paste" into Word for when I give this scarf a try and run into problems.



MissyT05 said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> ...


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Does it matter what size needle one uses? And what does one do with the last bind off stitch that is still on the needle?


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

they say on the pattern to use 4.5mm I use 5mm 
the last stitch is treated just like your other bind off's
and then weave the end's in, with a darning needle.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I pull the tail through the last stitch and then fold that section back and glue down a small portion and snip off the remainder of the mesh yarn. I use a size 9 needle.


Urith said:


> they say on the pattern to use 4.5mm I use 5mm
> the last stitch is treated just like your other bind off's
> and then weave the end's in, with a darning needle.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

glue?? what kind of glue? your needles size 9 as in mm? that's one big needle. The biggest I've used is 6mm.
Can you post a picture of one of your scarf's?


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

I love KP so much it's informative, I'm learning all the time.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you Urith and Sugar for replying. I went to my local Michael's today and they had 4 different variagated colors in the RH Sashay. I bought 3. Hope I know how to do these scarves.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I purchased the glue at Joann's, it's called Fabri-Tac. It's a permanent adhesive and dries clear. I use the US size 9 needle, which isn't large at all.I've tried to post pictures before but did something wrong. I'll try to figure it out now and will attempt to send some of the scarves.


Urith said:


> glue?? what kind of glue? your needles size 9 as in mm? that's one big needle. The biggest I've used is 6mm.
> Can you post a picture of one of your scarf's?


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

My Michael's isn't carrying this mesh yarn yet.


BarbaraSD said:


> Thank you Urith and Sugar for replying. I went to my local Michael's today and they had 4 different variagated colors in the RH Sashay. I bought 3. Hope I know how to do these scarves.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I hope this comes through.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

I saw that netting at the the shop today, I wasn't sure about it, so I got more of the katia ondas, the scarf's are so beautiful, are they the one's you did with a 9mm needle?


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes, these are with the US 9 needle. I casted on six stitches. All of these were with 33 yds of mesh yarn. If your yarn shop has the mesh yarn, grab it. It's difficult to come by, everywhere it's on back order.


Urith said:


> I saw that netting at the the shop today, I wasn't sure about it, so I got more of the katia ondas, the scarf's are so beautiful, are they the one's you did with a 9mm needle?


----------



## koalatytyme (Jul 3, 2011)

I felt one @ a craft fair and it was HEAVENLY soft! I would have bought one, but they were to long for me. They are beautiful!


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

the yarn shop I go to has a very good supply, the lady there said, she's alway's restocking the shelves, so they must have back ordered.
the kadia ondas is still on sale, $9.99 and it makes one scarf, it's 100gms.
I'd like to try the sashay.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Sashay's is really nice. I would suggest casting on only five with Sashay.


Urith said:


> the yarn shop I go to has a very good supply, the lady there said, she's alway's restocking the shelves, so they must have back ordered.
> the kadia ondas is still on sale, $9.99 and it makes one scarf, it's 100gms.
> I'd like to try the sashay.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

about how wide does that come out to be with the five stitches


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

another question: Have you ever washed one?


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

It would depend on the size of the holes in the mesh. Sashay would probably be around 4" if you cast on five stitches. All of the ones in my pictures are with cast ons of six stitches. I've even made some with seven, but six is good. I did one yesterday in only five stitches because the mesh yarn was only 25 yds and I wanted the scarf to have some length and if it were cast on with six, it wouldn't have been long enough. It measures 3" across and is quite lovely.


Urith said:


> about how wide does that come out to be with the five stitches


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Ohhhhh, forgot to answer this. No, I've not washed one. I've yet made one for myself. I'm inundated with orders and haven't had the time to make one for myself. With Christmas right around the corner, everyone wants one for Christmas to give as a gift. So my needles have been working overtime


Urith said:


> another question: Have you ever washed one?


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't have one for myself either, I only like to make them, I never thought of wearing one, I'm making them right now for present's, after Christmas is over, I'd like to sell some.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I belong to a large women's group. We meet once a month for lunch (250 of us). One of my girlfriends from this group at our luncheon a month ago purchased the scarf that's in the picture (the one that's silver and gray) and she wore it to this months luncheon this past week. Everyone went banana's and that's how I got inundated with orders. Fun, fun and more fun. I'm loving it.


Urith said:


> I don't have one for myself either, I only like to make them, I never thought of wearing one, I'm making them right now for present's, after Christmas is over, I'd like to sell some.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

what price do you put on them? 
I've got to get out and find a group of some kind, I just retired and now I knit. but I love it.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

After reading comments from others on this subject, I suspect I'm not charging enough. After the new year I'll raise the price should the demand continue. I'm presently charging $18 for non-metallic and $20 with the metallic.


Urith said:


> what price do you put on them?
> I've got to get out and find a group of some kind, I just retired and now I knit. but I love it.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

I've asked other's most start at $30.00 so, yes you should charge more, Do you belong to Ravelry?


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes, but haven't spent much time on the site.


Urith said:


> I've asked other's most start at $30.00 so, yes you should charge more, Do you belong to Ravelry?


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

any reason?


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I've a whole bunch of projects going on. After spending quite a few hours on the KP in the mornings, then on to a few things around the house, then running errands, and then trying to get some knitting done, phew!!!! Although I was able to complete three scarves today. Not to mention two large luncheon functions I'm putting together. One involving 40 ppl and the other 60. BTW, what time is it in BC, it's 10:36pm here in CA?


Urith said:


> any reason?


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

you are busy! it's the same as you, right now it's 10:41pm. 
time for me to finish a sock, then I'll have a pair, it was so 
nice chatting with you, 
Trudy


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

It was a pleasure and look forward to it again. Happy knitting. Time for bed for me.


Urith said:


> you are busy! it's the same as you, right now it's 10:41pm.
> time for me to finish a sock, then I'll have a pair, it was so
> nice chatting with you,
> Trudy


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> I hope this comes through.


Your scarves are *beautiful*! Especially with the silver edging.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you, I hope some day to make one for myself


BarbaraSD said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this comes through.
> ...


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Barbara, I forgot to ask you, where in San Diego are you? I lived in Vista for almost 20 years, moved away in 2002.


BarbaraSD said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this comes through.
> ...


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I live in Escondido. Gosh if you still lived here we could go yarn shopping together, but Roseville is a beautiful place to live.

Returned the size 6 needles and bought size 9 wood circular needles (Michael's had a 40% off coupon). Now I just need to gear up my courage and attempt this scarf. I'm always a little hesitant starting something I haven't done before. But everyone who has made these have said how easy it is so I'm feeling encouraged.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh my gosh, can you believe, Escondido. It would have been fun to go yarn shopping. I use size 9 straight needles for my scarves. I've not used circular needles yet, let me know how they work for the scarf.


BarbaraSD said:


> I live in Escondido. Gosh if you still lived here we could go yarn shopping together, but Roseville is a beautiful place to live.
> 
> Returned the size 6 needles and bought size 9 wood circular needles (Michael's had a 40% off coupon). Now I just need to gear up my courage and attempt this scarf. I'm always a little hesitant starting something I haven't done before. But everyone who has made these have said how easy it is so I'm feeling encouraged.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

I was at the craft shop today, what a lot of different scarf's they have there, mostly made with the netting, they had 'can can' one's they were very pretty. they alway's have some made up. oh well maybe next time


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Urith, I don't think I've heard of 'can can' ones. Do you recall what the skeins were selling for?


Urith said:


> I was at the craft shop today, what a lot of different scarf's they have there, mostly made with the netting, they had 'can can' one's they were very pretty. they alway's have some made up. oh well maybe next time


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

It was in a rush, my husband was waiting in the car (I hate that)
I'll be going again soon, alone.
I'll let you know.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

the can can's are on you tube, same place as the katia ondas.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Circular needles works good for making these scarfs. When I'm not knitting the cord does a great shop holding my stitches. It all depends how much time and how fast you knit maybe you can make the scarf in one sitting but I can't.


----------



## Fluff (Nov 29, 2011)

Love the scarf and colors. Thanks for sharing.I've never seen this scarf before that I know of. I'm going to have to try it sometime!! I bet they knit up quick so I could make these for next Christmas for family!


----------



## cleosmum (Feb 21, 2011)

Good Morning...Made one of these scarves last nite while watching X Factor and then another with metalic thread this am before hubby got ...I think with these 2 I now have made about 30..not too many left so have to keep going...sold most at 3 Christmas Craft Fairs


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

can you post them, I'd like to see them,
Thank's


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Good morning, I made two yesterday also and plan to make at least another two today once I get our Christmas letter completed Please post yours, would love to see them.


cleosmum said:


> Good Morning...Made one of these scarves last nite while watching X Factor and then another with metalic thread this am before hubby got ...I think with these 2 I now have made about 30..not too many left so have to keep going...sold most at 3 Christmas Craft Fairs


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

how do you women make that many? I did 1/4 of one yesterday. I thought that was pretty good.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

this is why I can't make a scarf or two a day, I like the color's too much, so keep starting another.


----------



## cleosmum (Feb 21, 2011)

Urith...which of the yarns are you using?? also # of stitchs and size of needle??? Always curious as to what others are using.....pretty pretty colours


----------



## cleosmum (Feb 21, 2011)

They do not look like any of the colours I have got.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm making mine from mesh yarn that has larger holes, looks like you're using Katia's Ondas, which is lovely and I've just recently purchased 24 skeins of it and hope to start on one of these this evening.


Urith said:


> how do you women make that many? I did 1/4 of one yesterday. I thought that was pretty good.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

BTW, your scarves are lovely.


Urith said:


> how do you women make that many? I did 1/4 of one yesterday. I thought that was pretty good.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

On the ball of yarn all I have is a number, the little one the yarn is 'Frill Seeker' the other one's are the 'Katia ondas' on the page for Katia Ondas they have a color chart.


----------



## cleosmum (Feb 21, 2011)

OK everyone...I can do a lot of things with no problem....but am brain dead when it comes to posting pics here...I have tried a couple of times so gave up.....any quick easy tricks to do this??? all suggestions appreciated


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

some one help this women I've just learned how. I'm not very good at explaining though


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi there, click on "Quote Reply." Go down to File/picture attachments and click on "Browse." From there find your picture in your picture program, click on it and some numbers will appear in the box to the left of "Browse," and that's the picture. When done, click on "Send" in the "Reply Box." If you click on the "Preview" button, you'll lose your images, so don't "Preview." I hope this can walk you through it.


cleosmum said:


> OK everyone...I can do a lot of things with no problem....but am brain dead when it comes to posting pics here...I have tried a couple of times so gave up.....any quick easy tricks to do this??? all suggestions appreciated


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Where are you finding the yarn? None of the stores have it. On-line looks like its being back ordered. I know Hobby Lobby has it but after looking at the scarfs that were posted I like the ICE trim or sequins ones.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm in B. C. I just go to my little craft store, it's called Steveston craft's and more.


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> I'm making mine from mesh yarn that has larger holes, looks like you're using Katia's Ondas, which is lovely and I've just recently purchased 24 skeins of it and hope to start on one of these this evening.
> 
> 
> Urith said:
> ...


Can you tell me where you purchased the yarn, my Joann's don't have any, Lobby Hobby has very few, and not very good colors.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Richmond B.C.


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

What's the name of this yarn?


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Katia Ondas
or Frill Seeker, I use both


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Grandmann, Hobby Lobby's mesh yarns tend to be somewhat limp, although I've made quite a few and have sold them. Just about everything online is on back order, but that's pretty much where I obtain my mesh yarns. I use WEBS, Yarn Paradise, Mary Maxim and some times I can find a few at the Beverly stores. I caught wind of these scarves early October and I don't think they had gotten off the ground yet (I could be wrong), but I purchased a whole bunch of skeins, all different colors. So I've had quite a bit of stash to work with. Where I live, JoAnn's and Michaels do not carry it. I received my order today from ICE for the new ones with pompoms on the ends instead of metallic. I made one this evening, WOWEEEEEEE.....I purchased the cream colored one with the white pompoms. It's gorgeous. I've had an order with WEBS since early November and they told me yesterday that it would probably be late January before I would receive my order. Good luck with your search in locating these awesome yarns. They're fun.


grandmann said:


> Where are you finding the yarn? None of the stores have it. On-line looks like its being back ordered. I know Hobby Lobby has it but after looking at the scarfs that were posted I like the ICE trim or sequins ones.


----------



## MissyT05 (Mar 27, 2011)

Urith said:


> glue?? what kind of glue? your needles size 9 as in mm? that's one big needle. The biggest I've used is 6mm.
> Can you post a picture of one of your scarf's?


I think you're mixing mm and American sizes. I use a #7 (4.5 mm) 
I think a #9 would actually be a 5.5 mm.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Who do you think will win X Factor? It was sad to see Rachael go.


cleosmum said:


> Good Morning...Made one of these scarves last nite while watching X Factor and then another with metalic thread this am before hubby got ...I think with these 2 I now have made about 30..not too many left so have to keep going...sold most at 3 Christmas Craft Fairs


----------



## cleosmum (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes...sad for Rachael but do think she is a bit young to handle all the hoopla with a singing contract....as to who I think may win...hmmmmm..I am hoping Melanie but the fellows are good too....what are your thoughts...


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Cleosmum, my husband and daughter are big fans of Melanie, I like her too, but my heart goes out to Josh (Mr. Burrito Man) to win. I agree, Rachael is a bit too young for what is ahead of her, however, L.A. made it quite clear that rumor has it she already has it in the bag with a contract. I think that's what halted her fans from voting for her last week. I believe his comment was intended to stop the votes. Just a thought.


cleosmum said:


> Yes...sad for Rachael but do think she is a bit young to handle all the hoopla with a singing contract....as to who I think may win...hmmmmm..I am hoping Melanie but the fellows are good too....what are your thoughts...


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

more questions with knitting with the mesh yarn. Do you skip holes when knitting? If you do, how many? It you don't skip holes but accidentally do, does it really matter? Thanks for responding. BarbaraSD


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

you just leave an inch to 1 1/2" between each stitch,


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Urith said:


> you just leave an inch to 1 1/2" between each stitch,


Okay, thanks for replying.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Barbara, just skip one hole each time.


BarbaraSD said:


> more questions with knitting with the mesh yarn. Do you skip holes when knitting? If you do, how many? It you don't skip holes but accidentally do, does it really matter? Thanks for responding. BarbaraSD


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm stringing the lights on the Christmas Tree my DH perference to have a live tree. My choice articial with lights built right in. The stringing of the lights remind me of doing the scarf.LOL


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Yep, I know exactly what you're saying


grandmann said:


> I'm stringing the lights on the Christmas Tree my DH perference to have a live tree. My choice articial with lights built right in. The stringing of the lights remind me of doing the scarf.LOL


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you! Thank you! That's what I needed to know.



Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Hi Barbara, just skip one hole each time.
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD said:
> ...


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Merci!!! If you were knitting the itty bitty mesh holes, then it would be spaced approximately 1" apart.


BarbaraSD said:


> Thank you! Thank you! That's what I needed to know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm knitting the Red Heart Sashay and the holes are almost 1" and still getting confused about which hole to knit in next, but I'm hoping my mistakes won't show or make a difference in the final project.



Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Merci!!! If you were knitting the itty bitty mesh holes, then it would be spaced approximately 1" apart.
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD said:
> ...


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Okay, with the Red Heart Sashay you want to cast on five stitches and just knit every other hole afterwards. If you make a mistake, it won't show. If I'm not explaining well enough, go on YouTube, type in Red Heart Sashay and click on the link with the video for the instructions. From that, you'll see how easy it is. Let me know if that works for you.


BarbaraSD said:


> I'm knitting the Red Heart Sashay and the holes are almost 1" and still getting confused about which hole to knit in next, but I'm hoping my mistakes won't show or make a difference in the final project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> I'm knitting the Red Heart Sashay and the holes are almost 1" and still getting confused about which hole to knit in next, but I'm hoping my mistakes won't show or make a difference in the final project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

are you talking about these mesh scarf's? I'm wondering about the one space between stitche's if they aren't these one's, will you post one of your's so I can see? 
Thank's
Trudy


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

these one's have at least 1" between stitches


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Trudy, some of my scarves are posted on page 9 of this thread. I think my mesh yarn is different than yours, although I do have the mesh yarn with the tiny holes, and with those I space them 1" apart.


Urith said:


> are you talking about these mesh scarf's? I'm wondering about the one space between stitche's if they aren't these one's, will you post one of your's so I can see?
> Thank's
> Trudy


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

so those one's you showed, must be much closer


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

The scarves you see in the pictures are the larger mesh and I knit every other hole.


Urith said:


> so those one's you showed, must be much closer


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

ic that'll be my next project, to try one of those, I saw the yarn at the craft store.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Which mesh yarn are you knitting now?


Urith said:


> ic that'll be my next project, to try one of those, I saw the yarn at the craft store.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

the lighter one is katia ondas the other two are frill seeker by estelle.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm not familiar with frill seeker, but I'm making an ondas right now, and ondas requires the knitting stitches to be as close to 1" apart as you can make it. That's a stinker to work with, but very attractive. How many stitches did you cast on? At first I did as the video said to do, cast on nine. That was way too many, for me it was too wide. I frogged it and started over at casting on six and it's perfect.


Urith said:


> the lighter one is katia ondas the other two are frill seeker by estelle.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

I cast on 8 st. my daughter wanted it that wide, but I think 6 would be enough, for anyone else I'll cast on 6. frill seeker is the same as ondas, but it's a cheaper yarn. it feel's and look's the same.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Those itty bitty holes are something else to work with, phew!!!!


Urith said:


> I cast on 8 st. my daughter wanted it that wide, but I think 6 would be enough, for anyone else I'll cast on 6. frill seeker is the same as ondas, but it's a cheaper yarn. it feel's and look's the same.


----------



## koalatytyme (Jul 3, 2011)

I've read some place you can knit in either every thread or every other one. I'm trying the every one first. I just love the way it feels and I purchased mine from Hobby Lobby, Yarn Bees "CHRYSALIS". It was $6.99 a skein and I used a 40% off coupon from the Sunday newspaper.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

they are aggravating, that's for sure.
I saw on one of the site's here, a 'new born doll' they look just like a real baby. did you see it?


----------



## koalatytyme (Jul 3, 2011)

How much are you selling them for? I've seen $15 & $18 @ Craft fairs.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi there, yes, I've made quite a few of Hobby Lobby's Yarn Bees "CHRYSALIS," but I skipped every other hole. Can you post a picture of yours knitting every hole, I'd love to see it as compared to every other. Mine was $6.99 also, and I too used the 40% off coupon.


koalatytyme said:


> I've read some place you can knit in either every thread or every other one. I'm trying the every one first. I just love the way it feels and I purchased mine from Hobby Lobby, Yarn Bees "CHRYSALIS". It was $6.99 a skein and I used a 40% off coupon from the Sunday newspaper.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

No, I'm about three days behind on my Forum's, I'm so knee deep in so many darn things. I'm at the computer right now because I'm creating our Christmas letter. I love the computer. Don't know what I did before without it.


Urith said:


> they are aggravating, that's for sure.
> I saw on one of the site's here, a 'new born doll' they look just like a real baby. did you see it?


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

nor I


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

The Hobby Lobby's definitely go for $18. My other ones with metallic I sell for $20, however, I'm priced too low and at the beginning of the new year, my prices will increase, that's if the demand continues. I have so many orders it's unbelievable. I belong to a group of 250 women, it's strictly a social group. We meet once a month. Last month two individuals wore my scarves, and from that the orders came pouring in.


koalatytyme said:


> How much are you selling them for? I've seen $15 & $18 @ Craft fairs.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

I tried the ondas, casting on 6sts it doesn't seem to have the nice swirl, it just lies there, what am I doing wrong now? I left about 1" between stitches.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

You're absolutely right, with the 6 stitches casted on, mine doesn't swirl very much, but after a few rows it doesn't just lie there anymore, it gives a ruffle, which is attractive, however, I'm working with a mesh yarn that has metallic on the ends, so that might be what makes it attractive. The next one I make I'll cast on with the 9 stitches (is that what you did?) and I'm sure I'll see the difference. I wasn't looking for the swirl, but you've brought it to my attention and I think ondus is for the swirls, am I correct?


Urith said:


> I tried the ondas, casting on 6sts it doesn't seem to have the nice swirl, it just lies there, what am I doing wrong now? I left about 1" between stitches.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm not sure, it was just that the 6sts looked a bit boring. I put 8sts on the ondas, but it's kind of thick and clumsy looking, my daughter like's it that way, but...........you think 7 will do it? right in the middle of both of ours. or 6sts with bigger gap's between stitches, maybe 1 1/2" I'll try that.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't think I'd do 6sts with a bigger gap, that makes for a shorter scarf. This yarn is a newby and we're all learning from talking with each other. The video for ondas says to put on 9sts, I did, but I thought it was way too wide, but if your daughter likes the width, then I'd stay with the 8


Urith said:


> I'm not sure, it was just that the 6sts looked a bit boring. I put 8sts on the ondas, but it's kind of thick and clumsy looking, my daughter like's it that way, but...........you think 7 will do it? right in the middle of both of ours. or 6sts with bigger gap's between stitches, maybe 1 1/2" I'll try that.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

her's is almost done. I've got lot's of yarn left


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

With my 6 stitches, I've a bunch of yarn left also, however, I have three more skeins of the same so I can mingle them together.


Urith said:


> her's is almost done. I've got lot's of yarn left


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

so far it look's alright the 7sts and bigger gap's, I'll post it after I get it longer. I find you can't rip this stuff out too many time's.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I hadn't thought about that, but I suspect the small holes probably begin to ravel, or just begin to look ugly.


Urith said:


> so far it look's alright the 7sts and bigger gap's, I'll post it after I get it longer. I find you can't rip this stuff out too many time's.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

the scarf on the right has six sts. with a bigger space between the sts.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> I hadn't thought about that, but I suspect the small holes probably begin to ravel, or just begin to look ugly.
> 
> 
> Urith said:
> ...


as you can see, the one with 6sts is about the right width, and it's not to fluffy, it actually took less yarn to make the same length as the 8st one. so it turned out okay.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Trudy, here's the picture of mine with six stitches and the metallic on the ends. Give me your thoughts. I think if it didn't have the metallic it would have a somewhat flat appearance, not too sure. Unfortunately I'm experiencing computer problems today and I can't get the picture to rotate, so you're looking at the scarf on its side. I think the next one I'll make with 7 sts and remain with the 1" gap and see what it looks like.


Urith said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > I hadn't thought about that, but I suspect the small holes probably begin to ravel, or just begin to look ugly.
> ...


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

I like that one, what was the gap between on it? I guess the metalic would make it a little stiffer, right?


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I did 1" gaps.


Urith said:


> I like that one, what was the gap between on it? I guess the metalic would make it a little stiffer, right?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Was the Black Metalic scarf yarn purchased from Web's? I ordered yarn from them but don't remember the blk. and gold.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

It was ordered from Ice Yarns, Istanbul, Turkey. All my orders from WEBS are on backorder and have been for well over six weeks.


grandmann said:


> Was the Black Metalic scarf yarn purchased from Web's? I ordered yarn from them but don't remember the blk. and gold.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> It was ordered from Ice Yarns, Istanbul, Turkey. All my orders from WEBS are on backorder and have been for well over six weeks.
> 
> 
> grandmann said:
> ...


Was the quality the same and the price???


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Definitely high quality. Purchased @ $12.99 for a package of 4. You can't mix and match the package.


grandmann said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > It was ordered from Ice Yarns, Istanbul, Turkey. All my orders from WEBS are on backorder and have been for well over six weeks.
> ...


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

They didn't show the blk. & gold but they had green & gold(Packer colors). I might have an easy time selling them especially if the Packers go all the way.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you're not looking at the same yarn. I purchased "Ballerina Glitz," which one are you looking at?


grandmann said:


> They didn't show the blk. & gold but they had green & gold(Packer colors). I might have an easy time selling them especially if the Packers go all the way.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Okay. Finally got my first scarf done and bound off to the last stitch on the needle. How in the heck do you pull the end yarn through that last stitch and make it tight? I tried doing it, lost that last bound off stitch, and trying to find it the scarf just kept unraveling. I am now back to square one knitting this scarf. Please any tips on binding off that last stitch? 

P.S. I cast on 5 stitches and I had a lot of yarn left over, too. What is the length everyone is making their scarf?


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

mine are 60" if there's a better lenght let me know


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh, bummer!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> I'm pretty sure you're not looking at the same yarn. I purchased "Ballerina Glitz," which one are you looking at?
> 
> 
> grandmann said:
> ...


That's the yarn I ordered. Green & Gold for the Green Bay Packers.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh, okay, I saw the green and gold, but I thought it was another brand. I was tempted, it looks really pretty. My stepgranddaugher is a huge Green Bay Packer fan. I hope you'll post the picture of the scarf when you finish it.


grandmann said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure you're not looking at the same yarn. I purchased "Ballerina Glitz," which one are you looking at?
> ...


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Escondido, I started casting on 5 sts a few weeks ago and I like the appearance much better, it's not too wide. Because of the different manufacturers and the mesh holes being different sizes, the length of the scarf can vary. I find anything over 60" is perfect, I even have some that are in the 70's. I would have been beside myself if my scarf would unravel right at the conclusion. I just hold the last stitch, pull on it a little bit to enlarge the hole and then slip the piece that's left through it and then make a knot. At first I just slipped the piece thrugh the loop, folded it over and then glued it with a glue I found at Joann's, and that works great, but my last scarf I made, I did the knot, and it was so much easier. Once the knot is secure I clip off the excess. The knot doesn't show. The ruffles cover it.


BarbaraSD said:


> Okay. Finally got my first scarf done and bound off to the last stitch on the needle. How in the heck do you pull the end yarn through that last stitch and make it tight? I tried doing it, lost that last bound off stitch, and trying to find it the scarf just kept unraveling. I am now back to square one knitting this scarf. Please any tips on binding off that last stitch?
> 
> P.S. I cast on 5 stitches and I had a lot of yarn left over, too. What is the length everyone is making their scarf?


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

cashck said:


> If anyone one has a store called A.C. Moore, they have starbella yarn and now a new yarn that has beads in it but it knits up the same way


I LOVE AC Moore for yarn!! When I lived in NJ I practically lived there. They are only East Coast, so now that I live in AZ I miss them terribly.

Thanks for all the info, everyone! Can't wait to get some yarn and try this!


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi arent these nice.There are many different yarn or lace to do these .Also different prices and material. I did about about 20 of them. Some people are selling them for a lot of money


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you Sugar for your reply. I have to say the second time around it is going much faster. Being less concerned about which hole next to knit in has helped. I was surprised at how easily it did unraveled, I thought for sure when I couldn't find the ending I would end up with a tangled mess that I would have had to throw away. Tying a knot will definitely be my way of ending the scarf once the last stitch is off the needle. Will also take a trip to craft store for some glue to be double sure. Thanks again. You've been really helpful.



Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Hi Escondido, I started casting on 5 sts a few weeks ago and I like the appearance much better, it's not too wide. Because of the different manufacturers and the mesh holes being different sizes, the length of the scarf can vary. I find anything over 60" is perfect, I even have some that are in the 70's. I would have been beside myself if my scarf would unravel right at the conclusion. I just hold the last stitch, pull on it a little bit to enlarge the hole and then slip the piece that's left through it and then make a knot. At first I just slipped the piece thrugh the loop, folded it over and then glued it with a glue I found at Joann's, and that works great, but my last scarf I made, I did the knot, and it was so much easier. Once the knot is secure I clip off the excess. The knot doesn't show. The ruffles cover it.
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD said:
> ...


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Those itty bitty holes are something else to work with, phew!!!!
> 
> 
> Urith said:
> ...


And how would you bind off the last stitch on the needle with those small holes. I had a problem with Sashay and its holes are approx. 1".


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> I hope this comes through.


how do I show my daughter your scarf's, she's not on KP


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Urith said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this comes through.
> ...


The way I save pictures is to right click on the picture and then I make a folder on my desktop and save the picture in the folder. I hope this helps.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Does she have email? If so, PM me with your email address, I'll send the pictures to you and you can email them to her. I apologize for the delay in responding, we've been out-of-town.


Urith said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this comes through.
> ...


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank for remembering, I found sashay on a 'for sale' site to show her, I'm not making any more before Xmas


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Escondido, hold on tightly to the last loop and push the tail of the mesh yarn through the loop, then make a knot. That's how you end the scarf. Then cut off the excess tail. I hope this is self-explanatory.


BarbaraSD said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Those itty bitty holes are something else to work with, phew!!!!
> ...


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

How Pretty!!!! My granddaughter would love something like this in these colors. You did a fantastic job! HUGS


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, that's what I did. Finished one scarf and now doing the second one. Can't tell you how many times the stitches slipped off the needle (using a wood, circular size 16 length). Using a longer circular one this scarf and I think it is working out better.



Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Hi Escondido, hold on tightly to the last loop and push the tail of the mesh yarn through the loop, then make a knot. That's how you end the scarf. Then cut off the excess tail. I hope this is self-explanatory.
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD said:
> ...


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I just use a size 9 needle. Yep, I know what you mean, they're slippery little buggers. You just have to be cautious.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

My Hobby Lobby mesh yarn called for a size 8 I switched to size 11 to match the mesh hole. The knitting is going much easier. Yesterday I received my yarn from ICE the mesh hole is so much smaller. Again I'm going to use a size needle to match the hole.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Who's mesh yarn did you get from ICE?


grandmann said:


> My Hobby Lobby mesh yarn called for a size 8 I switched to size 11 to match the mesh hole. The knitting is going much easier. Yesterday I received my yarn from ICE the mesh hole is so much smaller. Again I'm going to use a size needle to match the hole.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Who's mesh yarn did you get from ICE?
> 
> 
> grandmann said:
> ...


The mesh yarn from ICE is called Ballerina Glitz the color I got was green & metallia gold for the Green Bay Packers. The mesh is alot finer than the mesh from Hobby Lobby. I would probably use a size 8 or 9 needles when I knit this one. You need to buy 4 skeins at the price of $12.99 shipping from Turkey to WI was around $7. I didn't think that was too bad.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh, I know which one you're talking about. I looked at it the other day. Some of them were really pretty. I think I even commented that my stepdaughter was a Green Bay Packer fan and that she'd probably love the scarf. Send a picture when you complete it, I'd love to see it.


grandmann said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Who's mesh yarn did you get from ICE?
> ...


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

You will probably have to wait until after the Holidays before you get a picture from me. My New Year's resolution besides watching my weight is to post my first picture on KP.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I look forward to it.


grandmann said:


> You will probably have to wait until after the Holidays before you get a picture from me. My New Year's resolution besides watching my weight is to post my first picture on KP.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

I made 7 scarf's, for Christmas present's, what a hit, they all loved them, now I'm getting order's for more, from the friend's of the people I gave them to, what is the going price on these one's?
Thank's 
Trudy


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

From what others wrote I believe it is anywhere from $20 to $35.



Urith said:


> I made 7 scarf's, for Christmas present's, what a hit, they all loved them, now I'm getting order's for more, from the friend's of the people I gave them to, what is the going price on these one's?
> Thank's
> Trudy


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm using Katia Onadas yarn which also has really small holes. I'm in a quandry on how to finish that last bind off. The Lion Brand Sashay has large holes and it was still difficult (for me) to pull the yarn through that last stitch/hole. Any suggestions?



grandmann said:


> My Hobby Lobby mesh yarn called for a size 8 I switched to size 11 to match the mesh hole. The knitting is going much easier. Yesterday I received my yarn from ICE the mesh hole is so much smaller. Again I'm going to use a size needle to match the hole.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

I was thinking about $20.00, the 1st one, I felt would I would charge a fortune, I had a bit of trouble getting the hang of the netting, now it's a cinch.
Trudy


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

there you go, one extra 'would'


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

I just pull it through and make a knot, I use a darning needle, with a big eye. that work's for me.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

the Onadas is a son of a gun with those tiny holes. I sell the Onadas for $25 and in my opinion, it's not enough, but that's what I charge.


BarbaraSD said:


> I'm using Katia Onadas yarn which also has really small holes. I'm in a quandry on how to finish that last bind off. The Lion Brand Sashay has large holes and it was still difficult (for me) to pull the yarn through that last stitch/hole. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi 'Sugar and Spice's mom' (what is your name) I hope you had a wonderful Christmas, and 2012 is good to you. when it take's me such a short time to knit a scarf, I feel the price should be lower, but your right, it should be more, I haven't said a price yet, so $25. will be it.
Trudy


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

hipknitized
www.hipknitized.com/ I made this toque for my grand son's and son in law, they loved it, it fit so well, I cast on then purled one row, so it wouldn't curl.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Urith said:


> I just pull it through and make a knot, I use a darning needle, with a big eye. that work's for me.


Yes! A darning needle. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## mwobith (Nov 29, 2011)

Would you be willing to share your pattern for this scarf?


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

mwobith said:


> Would you be willing to share your pattern for this scarf?


cast on 6-8 stitches, and knit until you finish the ball of yarn.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

My apologies for taking so long to respond, this is the first time I saw your question. It's Eileen.


Urith said:


> Hi 'Sugar and Spice's mom' (what is your name) I hope you had a wonderful Christmas, and 2012 is good to you. when it take's me such a short time to knit a scarf, I feel the price should be lower, but your right, it should be more, I haven't said a price yet, so $25. will be it.
> Trudy


----------



## knittingsue1999 (Sep 25, 2011)

Can't seem to find out how to watch someone knit this scarf....?? I signed on, but how do I watch it? I'm talking about the scarf that is twisted, can't get the site back now?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

knittingsue1999 said:


> Can't seem to find out how to watch someone knit this scarf....?? I signed on, but how do I watch it? I'm talking about the scarf that is twisted, can't get the site back now?


http://www.redheart.com/learn/videos/learn-how-knit-sashay

When I made this scarf in order to keep it from twisting I wrapped the yarn around a book. Then I knitted a short piece at a time this help me from the twisting.


----------

